
macOS 10.15 Vista - bangonkeyboard
https://tyler.io/macos-10-15-vista/
======
accrual
Although it's annoying to prompted so frequently for access as shown in the
screenshot, I feel it's a necessary evil.

In regards to the "Vista" reference, users went from a Windows XP "do whatever
you want" model to an "are you sure?" (UAC) model with Vista, Windows 7, 8,
and beyond. It caused frustration but at the same time Microsoft made an
attempt to give software less access by default, which was a _great_ thing for
software security, even if it didn't make it _secure_.

~~~
M0T0K0
Yea but this is still retarded. Even by obsessive reactionary security means.

